# Using the Mini-Firebrick furnace



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

All,

I have had numerous requests for a video demonstrating the use of the Mini-Firebrick furnace that I have been selling on my website. 

This furnace is discussed on the following thread:

Mini-Firebrick Furnace

The video can be viewed on my website http://www.goldrecovery.us , in the Melting Section.

Please post your comments and suggestions on the video in the above mentioned thread.

Steve

P.S. I have many more videos to upload when I find the time between my numerous projects. I also want to thank all my loyal customers and fellow forum members for their continued support.


----------

